# Apple Pancake



## tjohnson (Jun 15, 2014)

Every time we go out for breakfast, my son orders this wonderful Apple Pancake

The dang thing is good, but costs $15

I figured with a little messing around, I would make it at home

I searched the internet, and found some recipes I liked, but we tweaked things a little to our liking

Not Too Pretty on this side

but it's what's underneath that counts!!













IMG_2007.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jun 15, 2014






Money Shot!

I call this my Breakfast Sunday













IMG_2009.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jun 15, 2014






Happy Father's Day!

Todd

APPLE PANCAKE RECIPE

Ingredients

4-5 large Granny Smith Apples, peeled, cored and sliced ¼” thick

1 cup granulated sugar

2 TBS ground cinnamon

1/2 - 1 tsp nutmeg

6 large eggs

1 cup milk

1 tsp salt

1 cup all-purpose flour

1 tsp baking powder

1 cup milk

1 tsp pure vanilla extract

1 ½ sticks butter

Optional:

½ cup chopped pecans

½ cup bacon bits

Whipping cream

Bread flour can be used instead of all-purpose flour & baking powder

Prep:

Preheat oven to 425°

In a small bowl, combine sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg, and set aside

In a large bowl, combine eggs, salt, flour, baking powder, milk and vanilla extract.  Mix well until batter is very smooth

In a large frying pan, melt ½ the butter on medium heat.  Add apples and cook until slightly tender.  Add ½ of the cinnamon and sugar mix.  Continue to cook until the cinnamon and sugar has turned into syrup, or about 5 minutes.

Pour the apple and cinnamon & sugar mix into a 9x13 cake pan

Gently pour batter over the apples so you cover them.  Don’t mix the batter and the apples

Place pan on the middle rack of a preheated oven and cook for 20-25 minutes, or the top is lightly browned.  Remove from oven.

While the apple pancake is in the oven, use the same large frying pan, melt the remaining butter and cinnamon & sugar mix and cook on medium heat until it’s turned into syrup, or about 5 minutes.

Cut into squares and serve with bacon bits, chopped pecans and whipping cream

Drizzle the extra syrup over your apple pancakes

You can remove the entire pancake from the pan, by placing a large platter on top the pan and flipping the entire pan over.  The pancake should slide right out and the apples are now on top


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 15, 2014)

Looks awesome TJ, I gotta try that for sure....  Thanks for the recipe !  :drool


----------



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2014)

Are you going to charge your son for that ''DELICIOUS LOOKING BKFST"....   It's special 'cause dad cooked it...


----------



## nwdave (Jun 15, 2014)

You're making it awful difficult to follow my doctors orders to watch what I eat.  Good looking breakfast repast.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 15, 2014)

WOWWWW..  believe we might just have to try this....  Todd..  I have a question though...  the list of ingredients doesn't show salt...  but you say to add the salt in  the mixing instructions...  can you help a brother out  ?


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 16, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> WOWWWW.. believe we might just have to try this.... Todd.. I have a question though... the list of ingredients doesn't show salt... but you say to add the salt in the mixing instructions... can you help a brother out ?


Ahhh....

Yup, missed 1 tsp salt

I'll fix the recipe


----------

